# Any suggestions for fast growing background plants?



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Ugh, I think I killed off my hair grass because most of it's white and it's not spreading. I've had it for a couple of months. I started using CO2 in my aquarium about two weeks ago and it has made an improvement. My java fern - a supposedly slow-growing plant - has 10 new babies growing from it. This one is the closest to the stone that the CO2 is coming from. The other one (which is smaller) has four but is on the other side of the aquarium. I've had them both for about three weeks and I got them from Petco.

Anyway, I've been considering adding some background plants for my betta to chill in. I want them to be fast growing, because I get really excited when I see progress in my aquarium. My aquarium is dirted with organic miracle grow with a sand cap, has high light, and has CO2. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Oh, and also, I've been considering doing a moss carpet. I like that look and some of my dirt escaped the cap and is resting on the sand and I've had trouble vacuuming it up. I would like it as a back up cap. Does anyone have any advice/tutorials on how to do this?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

For background plants look into "crypts" they have a good reputation and lots of styles

I'm doing a jmoss carpet too and it's pretty simple, you need craft mesh and fishing line, just cut the mesh to fit the bottom of the tank twice, sew the two halves together so you have like a craft mesh pillow case, and stuff the java moss lightly inside. Sew up the last edge (fishing line for all sewing) and it'll be kinda floaty for a while so you might wanna let it grow out in tupperware for a week or two, then weigh it down in your tank.


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> For background plants look into "crypts" they have a good reputation and lots of styles
> 
> I'm doing a jmoss carpet too and it's pretty simple, you need craft mesh and fishing line, just cut the mesh to fit the bottom of the tank twice, sew the two halves together so you have like a craft mesh pillow case, and stuff the java moss lightly inside. Sew up the last edge (fishing line for all sewing) and it'll be kinda floaty for a while so you might wanna let it grow out in tupperware for a week or two, then weigh it down in your tank.


Can I see a pic of what you've done so far on it?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

(So far I've only bought the materials since I work 10am-12pm every day but I figured out how via youtube videos and this is one of the better ones http://youtu.be/Xi6dxfpP4b0 there was one amazing vid but idk where it went)


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> (So far I've only bought the materials since I work 10am-12pm every day but I figured out how via youtube videos and this is one of the better ones http://youtu.be/Xi6dxfpP4b0 there was one amazing vid but idk where it went)


To be honest my biggest fear is that I won't be able to have my other plants with it. Idk how it would work with plants. I guess maybe I could do it with my java ferns but I have plans to add more plants in the future.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I plan to just stick the roots through the craft mesh when I add the java moss and let them anchor to that, put some root tabs underneath and that'll be it. I have moss balls and finally got time off today so I made everything and went to the store and they were out of java moss (I can order it online) but I got some dwarf hair grass and water wisteria to put in


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

My betta's favorite plant is my Bacopa, I let it get tall. He loves to hang out in it at the top of the aquarium. 

I've have purplish Crypts, Cryptocoryne wenditii. They are very pretty, but not tall growing like Bacopa or Water Wisteria.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah you should be able to graft it right on to the craft mesh or else cut a small hole in the mesh and stick it through and put root tabs underneath


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I plan to just stick the roots through the craft mesh when I add the java moss and let them anchor to that, put some root tabs underneath and that'll be it. I have moss balls and finally got time off today so I made everything and went to the store and they were out of java moss (I can order it online) but I got some dwarf hair grass and water wisteria to put in


 the need for root tabs defeats my whole purpose of having a dirted tank. I might just do part of the tank, and then have a back area and keep my plants there. 


I also googled bacopa and not only is that a cute name for a plant it also looks pretty neat. I will consider that. I also have an annubias plant but idk what kind it is because I got it from petco.









My aquarium right now.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I forgot you had dirt! Just cut a hole the size of a nickel in the mesh and plant through the mesh


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> (So far I've only bought the materials since I work 10am-12pm every day but I figured out how via youtube videos and this is one of the better ones http://youtu.be/Xi6dxfpP4b0 there was one amazing vid but idk where it went)


oh my gosh that guy

those blue eyes + huge fishtanks

yep, slowly falling in love


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> oh my gosh that guy
> 
> those blue eyes + huge fishtanks
> 
> yep, slowly falling in love


Lol I totally fall in love with random people in videos too.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well, lots depends on your water conditions and lights, but swords, combomba, gren temple, soem of the hygros, depends on what you are looking for, some of the vals as well


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Stone said:


> well, lots depends on your water conditions and lights, but swords, combomba, gren temple, soem of the hygros, depends on what you are looking for, some of the vals as well


I'm pretty sure my water conditions are decent. No chemicals too because it's well water. I have CO2 and high light ( 2 bulbs 10K each).


----------

